# Variations for beethoven - new variation



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

...and then? And then? C'mon, don't keep us in suspense!


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh, do you like it?


----------



## gprengel (Dec 21, 2015)

How lovely, I like especially the first 2 variations. 
As you took such an early work by Beethoven from 1790 for variations I did the same with Beethoven's very last sketch for piano for variations which I will present to you also here ... 

Gerd


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks. Sorry you don't like 3 and 4... I went a little off the rails didn't I


----------

